
Rescuing Iron Maiden’s ‘Ed Force One’ - protomyth
http://aviationweek.com/commercial-aviation/rescuing-iron-maiden-s-ed-force-one
======
noir_lord
[http://ironmaiden.com/news/article/ed-force-one-
repaired](http://ironmaiden.com/news/article/ed-force-one-repaired) none
paywalled link to similar article.

